# Dyeing - citric acid crystals or vinegar



## Cdambro

Just wondering if anyone dyeing fiber uses citric acid crystals or vinegar in the process? If you use citric acid crystals, where do you purchase them? Apparently, some in the youtube videos use one or the other so I am wondering what is your preference. Thanks, much.


----------



## sockyarn

I you vinegar as it is cheap and It is easy to fined. Dose the same job.


----------



## Spindoctor

Agree. Vinegar is cheap and easy to get. You can also find citric acid crystals with canning and food drying supplies and on line (bulkapothecary.com for one).


----------



## desireeross

I use citric acid and buy 10 pounds at a time. I get mine from eBay. For me it works out more cost effective than vinegar. I prefer it to vinegar as it has no smell. But as the ladies mentioned vinegar does the same job. Yarns like stellina need vinegar as the citric acid kills the glittery bits.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

A few weeks ago I found a website of a business in a town near my home town that sells acid dyes and citric acid crystal. Unfortunately I wasn't able to make it there to pick up my order so I will be ordering online soon. 

If you are interested check out: www.Prochemicalanddye.net 
I was looking at their wash fast acid dyes for wool and natural fibers, hoping to try out some new dyes.


----------



## Conchalea

Dharma company also sells acid dyes & citric acid. I can get vinegar quickly at the grocery store but have to wait if I order citric acid. I'm just starting on this adventure with yarn but I've been dyeing silk & other fabrics for years. I've used vinegar with silk but used citric acid for other things. I'll experiment with both when I start dyeing yarn.


----------



## sockyarn

You can use white vinegar to do the job. Less smell then apple cider vinegar.


----------



## wordancer

Good info, especially about the difference between the two options


----------



## desireeross

Goodshepfarm said:


> A few weeks ago I found a website of a business in a town near my home town that sells acid dyes and citric acid crystal. Unfortunately I wasn't able to make it there to pick up my order so I will be ordering online soon.
> 
> If you are interested check out: www.Prochemicalanddye.net
> I was looking at their wash fast acid dyes for wool and natural fibers, hoping to try out some new dyes.


I use the washfast dyes a lot. They're amazing. Beautiful colours too. I mainly mix my own but all their other colours are great


----------

